# Pre-Workout Supplements



## Georgia (Oct 25, 2012)

I never take pre-workout supplements and still manage to get a good workout in. Sometimes I'll be tired and stop reps shorts of my goal or skip abs or skip an exercise altogether.

Then...I orders ON's Whey and it came with a sample jar of ON's AmiNO Energy. I have been taking this for about 2 weeks straight...right before I hit the gym and I've noticed a huge improvement. I am banging out more reps, more exercises, more weight, and staying in the gym longer and hitting it way harder.

My question is...do any of you guys use PW supps? I just want an idea of what else is out there EVEN THOUGH ON's AmiNO Energy works awesomely! I am considering purchasing this again but in the full-size jar.

Just want some feedback on what is good and what is bunk!

:tren: :tren: :tren: :tren:


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 26, 2012)

I have used preworkouts for a couple years now on and off.  They do increase endurance,strength etc.  They can become psychologically and even physically addicting.  Your best bet is to use them no more than 3x per week.  I built up a huge tolerance and was doing a preworkout plus a coffee right before I hit the gym.  Now Im on cycle and skip the preworkout and just have a cup of coffee.  If you're looking for recommendations my favorite preworkout thus far is Noxipro by CTD.  Good luck Georgia!


----------



## Georgia (Oct 26, 2012)

That is extremely interesting and intriguing that you bring in the psychological part into play. I may have to try to control my usage to just 2-3 days of working out instead of every single day that I hit the gym.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2012)

I like coffee, mountain dew, dbol, test no ester...


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 26, 2012)

i use curse sometimes, helps me get my mind in the game more. mostly caffine


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 26, 2012)

Yea lol  I was using them so much that I couldn't go to the gym unless I had a preworkout drink.  Now I'm on cycle so I kind of traded them in for juice=P~.  If you do jump into other ones definitely test your tolerance by starting off with a small scoop maybe even half depending on the particular product.  Jacked was one of my first...then neurocore....hemorage....Craze....Noxipro...there are so many.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 26, 2012)

ken said:


> i use curse sometimes, helps me get my mind in the game more. mostly caffine



Curse is a good one!


----------



## PFM (Oct 26, 2012)

I used to drink coffee. I don't even do that anymore. I've trained for longer than many guys have been alive, it's just something I do now. I don't need any help or even a spotter. Being a old guy has it's privileges ;-) Now pass the Geritol and Viagra.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing here, just post workout protein.  Been think about though...with all the chews out there.


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2012)

I find that taking some creatine pre workout can be very effective.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 26, 2012)

I like NO shotgun, its got caffeine and also 20gs of amino acids in it that keep me fueled, and provides good pumps.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 26, 2012)

Georgia said:


> My question is...do any of you guys use PW supps? I just want an idea of what else is out there EVEN THOUGH ON's AmiNO Energy works awesomely! I am considering purchasing this again but in the full-size jar.
> 
> Just want some feedback on what is good and what is bunk!




I always used jacked or assault, but got a free sample of this also.  I was surprised by how well it worked.  I had not heard anything about it so I figured it would so-so at best.  Turns out I was wrong.  I am going to give it another shot.  The one thing Ive noticed about any of the PW stuff is, if you are already dog shit tired its not going to turn the world around and make you feel great.  If you are feeling good but not great, it makes a nice difference.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2012)

Big Worm is correct from my perspective. Been running a sample of "XPand" and I've had this exact experience. I only run it when I train on weekends but immediately noticed that when I was already over-tired it just made me edgy but when I was feeling 'so-so' it elevated my focus and intensity quite well. No substitute for sleep, but when used in a targeted way I think they can have their place.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 26, 2012)

i tried jack3d and it had absolutely no effect. Then I tried Assault and get huge pumps and focus. I'm only taking it on days that I'm working out so as not to develop a resistance to it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 26, 2012)

Also liked Assault but stopped it a while ago.  Really want to try TNE @ 50mg!!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 26, 2012)

Stay away from stuff that has geranium root or 1,3 dimethylamine, like jacked, it's not good for heart


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 26, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I find that taking some creatine pre workout can be very effective.


for us older guys creatine is a kydney killer


----------



## Georgia (Oct 26, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Stay away from stuff that has geranium root or 1,3 dimethylamine, like jacked, it's not good for heart



Any research to back this? Just want to read more info thanks bro


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 26, 2012)

My fave is Juggernaut by Infinite Labs.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Any research to back this? Just want to read more info thanks bro



well most of those are banned now.  all the older pre WO's you know are different now. i know 1,3 dimeth is gone for sure, they are all different profiles.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 26, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Any research to back this? Just want to read more info thanks bro



Ask and ye shall receive. The doc won't steer you wrong.


----------



## theminister (Oct 26, 2012)

ken said:


> for us older guys creatine is a kydney killer



How true is this??


----------



## theminister (Oct 26, 2012)

I have an ECA and 8-10 oz of beetroot juice.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 26, 2012)

1 cup of coffee (only because I workout 45-60 minutes after I wake up) and 100mg Pinnicals Anavar (50mg of everyone else's) for 5-8 weeks; then it's 5-8 weeks of just 1 cup of coffee.

I ran Preworkout drinks for over a year (jack & no explo) and ran spreadsheets tracking my results. My conclusion is that for the most part it is pure placebo effect and caffeine. I'm sure there my be some outliers; but for the most part I'm calling it placebo sold buy the supplement industry to seperate good people from hard erned cash.

Just me two cents


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2012)

grind4it said:


> 1 cup of coffee (only because I workout 45-60 minutes after I wake up) and 100mg Pinnicals Anavar (50mg of everyone else's) for 5-8 weeks; then it's 5-8 weeks of just 1 cup of coffee.
> 
> I ran Preworkout drinks for over a year (jack & no explo) and ran spreadsheets tracking my results. My conclusion is that for the most part it is pure placebo effect and caffeine. I'm sure there my be some outliers; but for the most part I'm calling it placebo sold buy the supplement industry to seperate good people from hard erned cash.
> 
> Just me two cents



they are good for energy.  thats it.  they do not build muscle.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 26, 2012)

I used to use Jacked but now have been using 1MR..One More Rep. Gives me a good jolt of energy. Also tried Bullnox but did not like the amount per serving and was hit or miss with feeling it.


----------



## cougar (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea I like Assault to. But I switch up with C4. I've tryed about everthing and its hard to find something that really works,I mean that you FILL. Its like Peds,if you think you fill it,you don't. My thought,if I have to think about it,well its not working, but if you can't lift your arms to shave..etc. It g2g


----------



## Georgia (Oct 30, 2012)

Thinking about getting some Cellucor C4? Whats the reviews on this? It's $20 at my gym for 30 servings


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with these other guys, the only benefit from them is the stimulant effect. Prolly cheaper to buy caffeine pills. And as far as the amount of creatine or beta-alanine or whatever in them per serving, I'm pretty sure that for most they are way underdosed. That's why they have a 'proprietary blend' of those ingredients, because they don't want to admit that it has .25mg of creatine per serving.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

5.) Assault 
4.) Amino Energy
3.) Jack3d
2.) Craze


*1.) RAZOR8 Blast Powder*


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Stay away from stuff that has geranium root or 1,3 dimethylamine, like jacked, it's not good for heart



I though the studies we inconclusive bro. No?  What I read said they 'could induce heart attacks due to an increase in blood pressure'. That could be said of nearly ANY stim couldn't it? 

I know the Air Force did a hit piece on it right after the FDA banned it but everything I read led me to believe it was okay used moderately. 

1-3 dime is so damn good with a little caffeine and yohimbine hcl!! lol

I love a good pre workout whether it's Halo, Clen, ECA/ECY/ or a premix ... I am very desensitized to stims and have to cycle off of them from time to time just so the very strong ones will work.


rEsPeCt,
vEtTe


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I though the studies we inconclusive bro. No?  What I read said they 'could induce heart attacks due to an increase in blood pressure'. That could be said of nearly ANY stim couldn't it?
> 
> I know the Air Force did a hit piece on it right after the FDA banned it but everything I read led me to believe it was okay used moderately.
> 
> ...



My son has high BP, and this shit in jack3d really sends his BP to the moon.  It could really cause him some problems.  the problem is that the chemists will come out with a new stimulant, with very little bench testing, and then put it on the market.  Essentially, WE the public become the chemist bench test, like guinee pigs.  

It does piss me off that some actual good things are banned, like the original Andro, and ephedrine (sp?).


----------

